# Who mounts y'alls ducks and how much??



## Arrow3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just in case I kill one I like....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 15, 2008)

Steven Reynolds out of Jackson mounted this one for me


----------



## Nitro (Dec 15, 2008)

Rodney Casteel 

Bolingbroke, GA 

478-994-0955

Call for prices- he does great work.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are a few of the birds Rodney has mounted for me. (He does Turkeys as well)......


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 15, 2008)

I mount my own, I am working on quiet a bit right now. Bird Taxidermy is fun, but it takes a eye to make it look wild again. I'm cheap to so makes it easier on the wallet.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2008)

I've used both Casteel in Macon and Browning in Lakeland.  Both are excellent bird men.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 15, 2008)

Dana Stanford in Roswell or Rodney Casteel.

Search this forum for "taxidermy" and you'll see that this question has been asked and answered many times, and you'll see various pictures of the taxidermist's work in those threads as well.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 15, 2008)

Roger Browning in Lakeland Ga


----------



## jonboy (Dec 15, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Rodney!!! He mounts all of my ducks and turkeys..


----------



## quackstacker101 (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are in the Athens area try out Kevin Batson in Oconee county, I went to school with him and he can mount anything. He's good and go see for yourself what type of work he does. I don't have any pics for you but he loves mounting birds of all kinds. Pm me for his contact info.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 15, 2008)

Rodney is the one


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Dec 15, 2008)

Rodney Casteel does most of mine, and does an outstanding job.


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 15, 2008)

x2 for Kevin Batson.  Doesn't do much advertising but does a real jam up job on all animals, especially ducks.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine and my Dad's go to Rodney....no brainer there Brandon.


----------



## bonaireboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Rodney! Outstanding work.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Bubbas Taxidermy*

They have done a deer and duck for me. They do GREAT work!

They are located in danielsville. http://www.freewebs.com/bubbas_taxidermy/index.htm

Dwayne and Kim are some of the nicest people you will meet too. I know the used to be members on here but not sure if they still are.

Here is my first duck.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good looking mounts!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 17, 2008)

More info for you:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=245636


----------



## GobbleChaser (Dec 19, 2008)

I brought 4 ducks back from LA last year and took them to Rodney Castell and swear I will never take one to anybody else again.  The detail he puts into them is like no other that I have ever seen.


----------



## Gator Hater (Dec 19, 2008)

Rodney Casteel


----------



## GermanDogs (Dec 19, 2008)

Hugh Bryant    
 Antler Creations Taxedermy
Lavonia Georgia

www.antlercreationstaxidermy.net


----------



## Nitro (Dec 19, 2008)

GermanDogs said:


> Hugh Bryant
> Antler Creations Taxedermy
> Lavonia Georgia
> 
> www.antlercreationstaxidermy.net



 It looks like he is a great taxidermist. Sadly, it appears he doesn't do too many birds.

 My Ducks will continue to go to Rodney....

Rodney will take the ultimate in care of your bird- even to the point of mounting a bird in the position of your choosing- I take him a photo of a pose I like- he usually grins and says- " no problem" and a few months later, I have exactly what I asked for. 

It's hard to find service like Rodney's- anywhere.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I spoke to Mr. Casteel this afternoon to see what his current prices were..He is getting $200 per duck now....I told him he came highly recommended by Nitro and he told me he was gonna hang up on me...


----------



## Ruger GSP (Dec 30, 2008)

check out a guy by the name of Tod Hoffman, he owns birdman studios (google it). He is in Colorado, so you will have to ship your bird, but all he does is birds. Ive seen his name mentioned here before, I personally have had one duck mounted with him a few years back, and have another with him right now. price is 250, i think it is pretty comparable to what you will find locally.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hardens Taxidermy in Thomasville.  he does excellent work on anything, will do what pose you want but he's not cheap.  I just dropped off the Redhead in my avatar to him and it will be about 8 months he's so backed up.  Good work is worth the wait though.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 31, 2008)

Have'nt found one in Bartow County I like.  As you can tell by the pics....all others will go to Rodeny Casteel.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 31, 2008)

two more 

View attachment 225559

View attachment 225560


----------



## GermanDogs (Dec 31, 2008)

*red head pictures*

Actually Hugh mounts quite a few birds and he's not over priced. Here is my red head that he mounted.

http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo158/wilson478/red head/redhead003.jpg

http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo158/wilson478/red head/redhead002.jpg

http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo158/wilson478/red head/redhead001.jpg


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hugh mounted my wood duck...I'll post a picture of it when I get back home.  I would take him another one to mount


----------



## TAG (Jan 5, 2009)

Crain in Acworth did my Mallard, table mount on driftwood cupped landing. Looks awsome.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 7, 2009)

lee johnston at unique taxidermy in fairburn does awsome work on waterfowl.


----------



## bhamby (Jan 7, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> lee johnston at unique taxidermy in fairburn does awsome work on waterfowl.



lee johnston    is he the one next to the fire station?  if so i've seen his work on two woodies  and they look great


----------



## craig88 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey nitro, how much did that pintail run you from Rodney? I have two in the freezer I need to take him.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 7, 2009)

craig88 said:


> hey nitro, how much did that pintail run you from Rodney? I have two in the freezer I need to take him.



Call him.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a few of mine.....


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 8, 2009)

bhamby said:


> lee johnston    is he the one next to the fire station?  if so i've seen his work on two woodies  and they look great



i cant remember but i think its close to the fire station , he's right there in town anyway


----------



## jasonC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nitro said:


> It looks like he is a great taxidermist. Sadly, it appears he doesn't do too many birds.
> 
> My Ducks will continue to go to Rodney....
> 
> ...



All mine go to Hugh!  He does awesome work!

And to add to your comment he does allot of ducks. His website is new so they are in the process of adding pictures.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 8, 2009)

jasonC said:


> All mine go to Hugh!  He does awesome work!
> 
> And to add to your comment he does allot of ducks. His website is new so they are in the process of adding pictures.



All of yours?? How big a collection we talking here??

One Sardine eater

Hope he brings it back to life- as a good bird Taxidermist will. I would love to see the photos when it's done.


----------



## GermanDogs (Jan 10, 2010)

Just left hugh another duck to mout yesterday. looking forward to more great work www.antlercreationstaxidermy.net


----------



## D-up (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 13 birds mounted. 2 from someone before I found Rodney the others by Rodney. Anyone can mount a bird for you but like others have said the finer details make a bird come alive. Most taxidermist dont have what it takes to compete with Rodney Casteel. I drive 2-1/2 hrs each way to visit him.  I now have my first Canvas back and i would not trust it with anyone else.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is my Goose on Sept 5 2009


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 20, 2010)

larry stewarts wildlife art does all of my work for me


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2010)

*duck*

hugh does all of mine 
he does a great job


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 20, 2010)

theres a guy here in town that does them for 125... and they look good.


----------

